# Some very unique grooming



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I came across this website..some of the grooming while it isn't something i'd probably go for it was rather refreshing to see something different.

I think some of the cuts look really cute! I wish they had some Standard Poodles on there!

http://www.g-artesta.com/TS-index.html

pic 4 is a yorkie and 5 is a mini schnauzer.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

OMG, I love the Japanese styles. I love anything different, lol!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I love the first one! And I could see the min schnauzer with an owner who had a similar haircut! LOL


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG I love those !


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Those are so cute!!! #1 and #4! I like unique and original myself


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG I just LOVE that schnauzer!! The yorkie is really cute too, I love the unique styles.


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

omg #2's head is perfect for when I give Titan a blue mohawk!!! thanks for posting!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hehe, japanese styling has taken off all over the place now, but no one does it better than them...


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

These dogs are adorable! I went to the site and really enjoyed looking around.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm in love with that second to last photo, though I might like a shorter beard. OMG, thats CUTE!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I love the little yorkie. The first thing I thought of were pappilion ears which are just adorable.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

The Japaneese do love to groom up the little poodles. I lived in Japan for 4 years and saw all types of grooming. They absolutely Love to color the white poodles!!! most popular colors when I was there were pink, blue, orange and purple! Not to many big dogs there as it was very much high traffic and no real good place to excercise the dogs. Much easier to have toy varieties there.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

I totally love that website! It has the most creative, yet still adorably cute cuts for dogs!


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

*Tried to give Titan a Mohawk*

Once I saw this thread, we tried to give Titan a mohawk with little bell bottoms on his legs. Don't think it was very successful....but it was worth a try!


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

He's so cute!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Fun to see! Thanks for sharing


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I love the teddy bear style, but I really never get a little dog in that has enough hair for it.. Izzy's got really crappy hair and so she cant support a nice fuzzy face


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

What unique styles. I tried to get on this site but I couldn't get it to come up. I would really like to see more of these grooming ideas.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Those are great haircuts, I will have to try that on some of my dogs. 
I love it.


----------



## Paris-London (Mar 2, 2010)

I LOVE that schnauzer now if only I could get someone to let me do that cut on theirs!


----------

